# Plant - Rotala Macranda mini



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Checking to see in any members have had experiences with this plant. My local Pisces Pet supply store has bunches of three on sale. I like the looks of it and wouldn't mind trying it in my aquariums. I've done some research on it; and it appears that it can be a difficult plant to work with. Just checking for anyones opinion on this.


----------

